# Water Heater Problems...maybe Relay?



## PeteJ

Hi All,

First time posting, I have 2009 layton, and I have switch to turn on the water heater.

Last weekend I turn on the switch and the light came on, but I didn't hear the relay or the ignighter come on.

I check the water heater fuse, it is okay. I checked the fuse on the control board it is ok. I had the control board tested and it is ok.

I am wondering if I have a bad relay, does anybody have any info on how to check to see if on of my relays are bad. I pulled them and didn't see any reset on them.

Thanks in advance
Pete


----------



## Randy A

I'll be watching this thread. My water heater quit working in electric mode, but works fine via propane.


----------



## PeteJ

Let me correct myself, I don't mean a bad relay, but possilbe a bad electronic thermostat.

Pete


----------



## hautevue

There are usually two electrical switches on hot water heaters.

One is the "user" switch inside so you can turn it on.

The other one is on the street side of the unit itself. Open the access cover, and you may see a switch on the left side. Be SURE the HWH is full of water before turning on the electric. If the tank is empty, it will quickly (like seconds) burn out the element.


----------



## PeteJ

hautevue said:


> There are usually two electrical switches on hot water heaters.
> 
> One is the "user" switch inside so you can turn it on.
> 
> The other one is on the street side of the unit itself. Open the access cover, and you may see a switch on the left side. Be SURE the HWH is full of water before turning on the electric. If the tank is empty, it will quickly (like seconds) burn out the element.


I did not see any outside switch, the water heater I think is a Atwood model, but I will have to check them manual tonight.

The water is in the tank, the water heater was working this summer. I refilled the propane tank and went to turn it on last weekend and nothing happen.

Thanks
Pete


----------



## Chuggs

I'm not familiar with Atwood...since my Outback has a Suburban Water Heater...

The Suburban Electric/Gas units have two switches indoors, a tiny electrical switch on the outside under the burner tube in the left bottom corner of the unit. There are two "thermostats"... a 12v for controlling the GAS side of the house, and a 120vac for controlling the electric side of the house.

It sounds to me that you're only concerned with the GAS...

It's good that you've checked the fuses...and the control board... those both certain to work?? Then you have to check to make sure GAS is actually making it to the water heater...IE does your stove or other gas appliance work?? It should be easy enough to get a little 12vdc test light at an auto parts store... Hook the aligator clip to a grounded piece of metal on the camper...and then test the terminals going in/out of your thermostat. If you're getting 12vdc in...but theres no 12vdc out...then the thermostat is either already sensing 120 degrees (or whatever it's set for)...or it's faulty. If you're getting 12vdc OUT...that is sent to the control board to do the gas vavle/and DSI ignitor... So, you need to see if the GAS valve is getting 12vdc. IF it is, but it's not opening...perhaps you have a stuck/faulty gas solenoid. If it's not even getting power...I would wonder, again, about the control board...

See if you can find a schematic of your unit...and follow the signal from the switch to the gas solenoid...and all parts in between. IT could be a loose wire nut on the back of the unit where they connected the rv's wires to the water heaters wires...


----------



## SDCampers

My water heater also stopped working on gas today. We were in some very windy conditions, and I could here the igniter ticking, but it sounded like the fire was getting blown out as soon as it lit. I turned off the gas switch on the cntrol panel at that point. Now that I'm home I tried it on gas only and the igniter will not come on. Could this just be a blown fuse? If so, were is the fuse at? I have a 2009 23RS. Any help would be appriciated.


----------

